# Whos got problems with Christ?



## We Love 1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess its only fare, let We have it!

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/59853-christianity-has-been-debunked-once-60.html

One!

*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION*

~PEACE~
https://www.rollitup.org/ads/adclick.php?bannerid=13&zoneid=1&source=&dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rollitup.org%2Fsendmessage.php
__________________


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeebus is alright with me.

Some of those nutjobs who claim to be his followers though... brrr....


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Dec 18, 2008)

Lucifer. He's a cool guy and all, but he really has it out for J.H.C

If you see Jesus around, tell him Lucifer is looking for him.

I don't know....They're like mortal enemies.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Satan, in the old testament, was placed by god to test man.Only in the new testament did they become enemies.











I'm personally not big on Christianity.But as long as it doesn't get rubbed in my face,then believe what you like.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 18, 2008)

Christ is the concept of God as for lucifer ,devil and satan...its all man and his ways...excluding God as the truth.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

*dude...isn't there a religious forum where you feel more comfortable...like www.ilovejesus.com *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpNoniDH6IY


----------



## FootballFirst (Dec 18, 2008)

Is Ron Paul the male version of Ru Paul?


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

FootballFirst said:


> Is Ron Paul the male version of Ru Paul?


*somebody needs to check into this....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *dude...isn't there a religious forum where you feel more comfortable...like www.ilovejesus.com *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpNoniDH6IY


I don't think they talk about weed there . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I don't think they talk about weed there . . .


*well...he doesn't know anything about weed anyway....*


----------



## FootballFirst (Dec 18, 2008)

JESUS LIVES!!! and I'm gonna take him out.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 18, 2008)

FootballFirst said:


> JESUS LIVES!!! and I'm gonna take him out.


*jesus plays football?!??!*


----------



## Big P (Dec 18, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *jesus plays football?!??!*


 

i dont think you can play football with sandles on. I see god as more of a hacky sacker maybe?


----------



## FootballFirst (Dec 18, 2008)

Who said Jesus played football? I'm just gonna kill his sorry ass for trying to blackmail everyone into being good. Two bullets behind the ear. Tap-tap on that trigger.


----------



## cleatis (Dec 19, 2008)

I am by no means anything close to being religious but I do have to agree with a lot of the things that this Christ fellow had to say - the only problem wit it is that most of the guys supposed followers really aren't all that Christ like. A great portion of the ones I have met are aggressive, stubborn, insecure and about as peaceful as a sack of rabid wolverines. IMO these are the people that turn religion into a cult - a big cult. By these I mean the Fred Phelps, Pat Robertson types. There are a few generally GOOD christian people I have met that are accepting of people and really practice the goodness that Jeebus taught.

So in short, I don't mind Jesus - he had some good ideas - but those jackasses that are hellbent on forming the world in the name of their own aggrandizement can fuck off.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

Jesus is cool by me!


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

*jesus is just alright...with me.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHVEvtQIpdU


----------



## medicineman (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't attend church regularily, but my wife has taken up with this Christian church. It is like a modern version of christianity, come dressed as you please and the pastor tries to relate God and Jesus to everyday life. I just can't get behind a church, although the nicest people I've ever had the pleasure to be around are that churches attendees. I say, if it makes one feel better about life and themselves, then it is a positive thing. It has raised my wifes morale quite a bit. I personally believe in Jesus. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 19, 2008)

I wanted some evidence of God and so I sought him out.

Now I wait for the manifestation of that evidence given.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

medicineman said:


> I don't attend church regularily, but my wife has taken up with this Christian church. It is like a modern version of christianity, come dressed as you please and the pastor tries to relate God and Jesus to everyday life. I just can't get behind a church, although the nicest people I've ever had the pleasure to be around are that churches attendees. I say, if it makes one feel better about life and themselves, then it is a positive thing. It has raised my wifes morale quite a bit. I personally believe in Jesus. I'll just leave it at that.


I don't attend regularly any more but I was involved in a church like that too. Great people, great friends... non judging.... I loved it. I truly try to live by the golden rule and I do onto others as I would like them to do unto me. I also think that is a great rule of life if you have a strong belief or no belief at all.


----------



## medicineman (Dec 19, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> I don't attend regularly any more but I was involved in a church like that too. Great people, great friends... non judging.... I loved it. I truly try to live by the golden rule and I do onto others as I would like them to do unto me. I also think that is a great rule of life if you have a strong belief or no belief at all.


 Exactly.......................Hopefully our leaders will find that approach to be quite satisfying, at least it would be a refreshing change. I realize we must remain vigilant, but try dealing with others on an equal basis, JMHO.


----------



## urmomis100 (Dec 19, 2008)

The fact is it's the Christians who are always using the written text in the Bible, or their interpretation of it, to lash out at everyone else all the time. It is they who are always waging a war against gays. It is they who are always waging a war against people who are pro-abortion. It is they who are always waging a war against what our kids are taught, or aren't taught, in school - evolution, for instance. It is they who are always waging a war against gay marriage. And on and on... 


I don't have anything against people worshiping Christianity. If the Christians would just go off amongst themselves and worship amongst themselves and mind their own business there would be no problem. But, unfortunately, that just simply is not the reality

This is from the article. And I agree with part of it. Using the Bible and their interpretations as fuel for their arguments is dumb. Its time the Church turns to science. The folks behind the evolution theory are openly atheist. Are they atheist because they believe in evolution or are they atheists and believe and try to prove evolution solely to take down the church, and are biased in their actions? These are the people doing the research and writing the textbooks. The church should stop bitching about how they are targeted by atheists and fight back. Thats what Jesus would do, because contrary to what you might think, Jesus was not a pussy. This is just one example of the church's incompetence.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 19, 2008)

Religion here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azArbZPN9iA


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 19, 2008)

urmomis100 said:


> The fact is it's the Christians who are always using the written text in the Bible, or their interpretation of it, to lash out at everyone else all the time. It is they who are always waging a war against gays. It is they who are always waging a war against people who are pro-abortion. It is they who are always waging a war against what our kids are taught, or aren't taught, in school - evolution, for instance. It is they who are always waging a war against gay marriage. And on and on...
> 
> 
> I don't have anything against people worshiping Christianity. If the Christians would just go off amongst themselves and worship amongst themselves and mind their own business there would be no problem. But, unfortunately, that just simply is not the reality
> ...


What makes me sad is the people who stand in judgment of others because of their belief or position in life. It is not my right or my position to judge anyone.... Just to be the best person I can be. 
Yes, you are right... Jesus wasn't afraid to go against the grain to teach a lesson. He accepted people who were not accepted in the community.... the tax collector, the prostitute etc. He didn't care. 
I feel people should look in the mirror and be happy with who they are and stop judging everyone else. The people who don't do this... are usually the ones striking out against everyone else. Maybe the mirror is too hard to look into so they try to point out everyone's problem to take attention away from them and their problems.

Sad thing....


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Dec 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7JHS8adO3hM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7JHS8adO3hM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 19, 2008)

IM down with JC and the boys...lol...seriously though, I dont go to church because I think its nothing more than a racket...but I do believe in god...just in my own way...


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 19, 2008)

captain792000 said:


> IM down with JC and the boys...lol...seriously though, I dont go to church because I think its nothing more than a racket...but I do believe in god...just in my own way...


Racket is a nice way to put it . . .


----------



## urmomis100 (Dec 19, 2008)

ChinaCat said:


> What makes me sad is the people who stand in judgment of others because of their belief or position in life. It is not my right or my position to judge anyone.... Just to be the best person I can be.
> Yes, you are right... Jesus wasn't afraid to go against the grain to teach a lesson. He accepted people who were not accepted in the community.... the tax collector, the prostitute etc. He didn't care.
> I feel people should look in the mirror and be happy with who they are and stop judging everyone else. The people who don't do this... are usually the ones striking out against everyone else. Maybe the mirror is too hard to look into so they try to point out everyone's problem to take attention away from them and their problems.
> 
> Sad thing....


Yes, I agree, but I also beleive there is a difference between judging someone and establishing just laws. Murder is illegal in the United States, but that victimizes those who are born with a tendency to kill right? Arent we denying their pursuit of happyness by not allowing them to do what they love? Thats not fair right? What I mean is, If "Abortion stops a beating heart" as they say, or in other words, it is murder (according to pro-life activists), then we should put a stop to it. But first one would have to prove that it is murder (if it even is). So what I am saying is that the church should quit bitching and prove that abortion is murder, and if they can't, they should shut the fuck up. But if they could prove that it is murder, than one can't say that they are judging others, because they are simply stating a scientific fact, so putting it into line with the existing laws (murder is illegal) is fair game. They could go about proving it is murder, believe it or not. I know it sounds more like an opinion than a fact, but if you look at the science, it is not, surprisingly. That doesnt mean that it has been proven one way or another, I am just saying that it most likely could be. The people who oppose the church's views are researching and writing textbooks, that is why they are ahead, and the church just bitches about it. What Im saying is; that they should do the same thing conversely, research and write textbooks. This goes for all issues, not just abortion.


----------



## ilkhan (Dec 19, 2008)

First off Ron Paul is frikin' Awesome don't be hatin'. And also JC owned and he didn't hate either. Religion is like people telling me what to fuckin' do I hate that shit. Especially when they make it a fuckin' law. Fuck that. I am drunk!! and Ron Paul is the Bomb. Oh yeah and he is no relation to Rue Paul or whatever. Medicine man If your wife can find a good church its all good bro. cause those can be some kick ass people. Ron paul haters need to suck it!!! 

Totalitarianism be it Commy or nazi is bad, nuff said.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 19, 2008)

Jesus said there is only one way to eternal life.


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 20, 2008)

medicineman said:


> I don't attend church regularily, but my wife has taken up with this Christian church. It is like a modern version of christianity, come dressed as you please and the pastor tries to relate God and Jesus to everyday life. I just can't get behind a church, although the nicest people I've ever had the pleasure to be around are that churches attendees. I say, if it makes one feel better about life and themselves, then it is a positive thing. It has raised my wifes morale quite a bit. I personally believe in Jesus. I'll just leave it at that.


Better watch out, Med. The next thing you know, they'll be coming over for tea. 

Just kidding, Med ... that was an awesome post. 

Vi


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Satan, in the old testament, was placed by god to test man.Only in the new testament did they become enemies.
> .


Let Me tell You a story about how My brother slept with My X fiance whos initials were going to be GMO too if We got married. My brother was the snake, and I pray they he gets better. 

I'm single now and I'm looking to have some kids with some nice girls! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7-E1qTVJgE (wait until the girls see My beautiful face!)

I'm going to be Your leader on Earth and other planets! Jesus is the King still!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4hFb2A2ICc&feature=related

I'm taking over the World! Everyone wil love Me! 

Who doesn't like Jesus?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSlRaHPim-4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LedtwIWP1fs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6izn2cF2rs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDZ41JDQrRo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHjxOwn_tWI&feature=related

We will be building these in My name, George Manuel Oliveira, Your new God!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-bBuBT1oYU&feature=related

We can teach eachother things


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

FootballFirst said:


> Who said Jesus played football?


I can play some ball! I'm game!


> I'm just gonna kill his sorry ass for trying to blackmail everyone into being good.


HAHA 

Its been scary! I had four choppers fly over My house right behind the other about on 50 feet in the air. Maybe "they" were trying to intinidate Me? 

We are all going to get along because We will just try and learn from eachother and not be mean! I'm so sick of mean people. Whats wrong with the World? Maybe its just My world, but I'm so ready for a quick change in pace!

I think the Devil/gov't has been runing Us ragged for to long! 

We Love peace! I'm the One True media! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToWu-SeM5ek

We can grow much more food! We can turn deserts into lush green farms!

You can praise God for the Revelations!


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

cleatis said:


> So in short, I don't mind Jesus - he had some good ideas - but those jackasses that are hellbent on forming the world in the name of their own aggrandizement can fuck off.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOMqwPxUx54

The monopolies are insane. 

Its like We are slaves for the Devil! 

The Freemasons worship the Chuch of Satan I believe! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmrF9KjlGsc

We should be using MUCH more natural remedies! Let God work!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

Why do you literally interpret the Bible? Do you simply misunderstand what you have read? The power those words carry goes WAY beyond literal interpretations. It is a myth, a story, work of fiction based loosely on facts. NOT a historical document by any means. Please re-read and contemplate rather than spread this around, it breeds ignorance and promotes violence.

Thanks


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Big P said:


> I see god as more of a hacky sacker maybe?


I sack. I'm not a pro or anything, but I enjoy it!

These guys are pretty good! HAHA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-8tatHXJHw


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *jesus is just alright...with me.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHVEvtQIpdU


HAHA That was funny! 

But on a more serious note, don't You see? Don't You see that I've come to take over the planet and be Your humble servant King George! You can call Me whatever You want! Jesus!

I'm going to win the world over with My love!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> HAHA That was funny!
> 
> But on a more serious note, don't You see? Don't You see that I've come to take over the planet and be Your humble servant King George! You can call Me whatever You want! Jesus!
> 
> I'm going to win the world over with My love!


I see that you sound like a raving lunatic . . . do you talk this way in public? Come on man relax, smoke a J with me
We will just let God work itself out in people and everything will be all right. Cool?


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I see that you sound like a raving lunatic . . . do you talk this way in public? Come on man relax, smoke a J with me
> We will just let God work itself out in people and everything will be all right. Cool?


Everyones going to know! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mj1s_mdVoo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acpvf6VoOzM&feature=related

I know exactly what I'm doing! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC55FifPYGI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8QxzF-VSag&feature=related

I'm back!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> Everyones going to know!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mj1s_mdVoo&feature=related
> 
> ...


Ok we are glad you claim to be another coming of Christ and all but honestly we just not that excited. Technological and scientific revolution has kinda dulled your dog an pony show.
The offer still stands though you can just relax like the rest of us, smoke a J and as Bob Marley said "see that heaven is on Earth" 
Thanks for the sermons bro but please stop.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not a fan of fairy tales


----------



## pillarize (Dec 21, 2008)

Like the Christ says...if one believes not...he condemns him not...but condemnation lies within selve.


----------



## mexiblunt (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not one for preaching and pushing their religion but I love We! It's not our job to tell him to shut up or what ever, It's pretty simple. Don't listen or read his posts? Ask yourself why you keep clicking on that thread? It's titled Who's got problems with Christ? Not who's got problems with me believing in Christ or believing I'm Christ? for that matter.


----------



## medicineman (Dec 21, 2008)

We will be building these in My name, George Manuel Oliveira, Your new God!
Say George, where did you get that acid? that must be some powerful stuff. All the acid trips I took and I never even got to see God, let alone be Him. Hang in there old buddy and be careful, they lock up people that go around saying they're God. Say, if you really are God, please absolve me of all my sins and put a million bucks in my checking account, Thanks, Amen!


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry y'all. Its Chuck here. I killed Christ! and the big God dude! they weren't real!

who would have thunk.

keep searching


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> but I love We!


Aww... I love You too bro! 

The world is going to start to get exciting because thats the way I like it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8gCsotHagM

I want Us to fly around in jet packs, have "UFOs" instead of cars, living in big houses in the sky or underground cities, turn the deserts into paradise and grow lots of good fruits, create wilderness sanctuaries where We stockup on game animals and people get to go hunting anytime of the year because there will be so many animals, spin the Moon and start life on other planets, find a cure for AIDs, and live the life that God Almighty wants Us to have! 

The devil/Fed gov't has been runing this place for too long! Its the banks/ Zionist Jews! They didn't believe in Jesus! Go figure! 


I have plans!

God RULES! He knew it was going to work out this way! We get to figure it out together, so You will see and believe! 

God is the Truth!

"Behold, I am coming as a thief(I stole the World). Blessed is he who watches, and keeps his garments, lest he walk naked and they see his shame"

"And behold, I am coming quickly and My reward is with Me to give to every one according to his work. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End, the First and the Last!"

"Behold, I am coming quickly! Blessed is he who keeps the words of the prophecy of this book"

"I Jesus, have sent My angel to testify to you these things in the churches. I amd the Root and the Offspring of David, the Bright and Morning Star! "

One of My mothers X bf named David gave Me My Jesus cross for Xmass when I was ~13 years old! 

"I am He who lives, and was dead and hehold, I am alive forevermore. Amen. And I have the keys of Hades and of Death. Write the things which you have seen, and the things which are, and the things which will take place after this. The mystery of the seven stars which you saw in My right hand, and the seven golden lampstands. The seven stars are the angels of the seven churches, and the seven lampstands which you saw are the seven churches! 

We have the Word of God! Its time for You to get schooled!  HAHA


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 21, 2008)

I know who has a problem with Christ.

Intelligent Reasoning.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> I know who has a problem with Christ.
> 
> Intelligent Reasoning.


As Your avatar says "*FREEDOM*"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqcM5lVoteQ

We can demand things when We have God Almighty on Our side! Think about it  This was meant to be, this has happened before! Now We get to write Our futures, not the awful gov't! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMiqEUBux3o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmQj2NW0-Ls

Do You now remember how much "they" have fooled Us? Are You competant to stand up for Your world? Will You walk with Me?
We are now going into WAR with the gov'ts of the world!

Are You going to be know as one of the first "freedom fighters"? 

Will You walk with Jesus when He calls for You?

I am an innocent American, but I see and I will not let the injustices go unpunished! I am Jesus! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ8jCZQUWGw


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 21, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> As Your avatar says "*FREEDOM*"!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqcM5lVoteQ
> 
> ...


There is something much louder and much more promising calling me.

And it doesn't involve being a mindless robot like yourself.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> There is something much louder and much more promising calling me.
> 
> And it doesn't involve being a mindless robot like yourself.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8HcIu1z2OE&feature=related

8 )


----------



## pillarize (Dec 21, 2008)

Without Christ...one will never know freedom


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Without Christ...one will never know freedom


I will set Us FREE! 

This is Revelations. I am now going to rule the world with My good judgment!


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 21, 2008)

wow. pathetic.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 21, 2008)

Christ is the light of God...we can do nothing without him.


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 21, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Christ is the light of God...we can do nothing without him.


 
Im glad to see some people are still blinded by the light. Look good friend go to the Middle East and trample around there for a while, its literally a desolate waste land. Its no wonder people came along with the concept of Christ during the time they did because they had nothing better to do. I have been to Babylon and for one it was not as great as the bible makes it out to be. I have been to Jerusalem, again another waist of land and everyone wants it because somehow both Muhammad and Jesus walked around that area. The deal is we live in America so do what you want believe what you will believe, but for god sakes go to school and enlighten yourself with the truth. There is so much in the universe that relying yourself to one single religion is just a crock (let alone any religion). Never the less I give you much respect, without people like you where would all the churches make their money?


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, I wonder how long this is going to last. Hopefully it will end soon because I am tired of all the senseless killing and general intolerance that religion breeds.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 21, 2008)

Where does hate start...do you really think Gods a religion...or has man made god a religion.

You have much to learn and seek...the answer lies within the book,,,of which the truth must be revealed within ones selve.


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 22, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Where does hate start


At people like you. 



pillarize said:


> ...do you really think Gods a religion...or has man made god a religion.


Neither dumbass. Man made religion to control other men. Man made religion as the most powerful "political party" to ever hit the earth. Man made religion out of greed and to "fufill" the wide-spread quest for knowing what comes after life/the meaning of life. Anyone who believes is simply a fool.



pillarize said:


> You have much to learn and seek


You have not learned about God and religion. You have been *TOLD*. There is a big difference. You have to be smart to learn. You can be dumb as fuck, just like you are, and still be able to be told things.




pillarize said:


> ...the answer lies within the book


Must i say you are pretty pathetic to believe a book. I believe what I know and what i can see with my own eyes.
You are simply a weak pathetic worm who believes words written by other men. You are weak. You are pathetic. *AND YOU ARE NOT GOING TO HEAVEN. IN FACT, IF THERE IS A GOD HE WILL PUNISH YOU FOR FOLLOWING THE FALACIOUS AND EVIL RELIGION CALLED CHRISTIANITY/CATHOLICISM/JUDAISM/MUSLIMISM*(if that is a word).



Over all. fuck all you people trying to force your ignorant beliefs on others. When you die the earth will become a better place.

Thanks for your time y'all.


----------



## TheBrutalTruth (Dec 22, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> At people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree Chuck, I think when you die the World will become a better place.

Then again, I think that when the last socialist has died and the chains of an oppressive socialist government that screws over its people for the sake of nationalizing corporations at the behest of retarded socialists who are afraid of letting the free market work have fallen that the world will be a hell of a better place.

I don't see anything to fear from complete and total liberty, it's hard to really have an objection to having TOO MUCH FREEDOM as opposed to being ENSLAVED by a corrupt bureaucracy that is more concerned with silvery minnow than human beings.


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 22, 2008)

TheBrutalTruth said:


> I disagree Chuck, I think when you die the World will become a better place.
> 
> Then again, I think that when the last socialist has died and the chains of an oppressive socialist government that screws over its people for the sake of nationalizing corporations at the behest of retarded socialists who are afraid of letting the free market work have fallen that the world will be a hell of a better place.
> 
> I don't see anything to fear from complete and total liberty, it's hard to really have an objection to having TOO MUCH FREEDOM as opposed to being ENSLAVED by a corrupt bureaucracy that is more concerned with silvery minnow than human beings.



one word boy.

MEOW


ahahahahahaahah


just a little pussy.

p.s. No doubt you would side with a religious nut-job. You fit in very well with the nut-job line.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Where does hate start...do you really think Gods a religion...or has man made god a religion.
> 
> You have much to learn and seek...the answer lies within the book,,,of which the truth must be revealed within ones selve.


Pretty arrogant statements don't you think? Oh well Jesus will save me right? Well I might as well kill another hooker tonight


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Pretty arrogant statements don't you think? Oh well Jesus will save me right? Well I might as well kill another hooker tonight


what, i can't kill hookers anymore?


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what, i can't kill hookers anymore?


The eleventh commandment thou shalt not kill hookers on a monday.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> The eleventh commandment thou shalt not kill hookers on a monday.



damnit, i'll call her back and cancel.


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Where does hate start...do you really think Gods a religion...or has man made god a religion.
> 
> You have much to learn and seek...the answer lies within the book,,,of which the truth must be revealed within ones selve.




Sounds about right to Me! 



For those that hate Me!

*The Worlds Hatred*

If the world hates you, you know that it hated Me before it hated you.

If you were of the world, the world would love its own. Yet becuase you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you.

Remember the word that I said to you 'A servant is not greater than his master' If they persecuted Me, they will also persecute you. If they kept My word, they will keep yours also.

But all these things they will do to you for My names sake, because they do not know Him who sent Me.

If I had not come and spoken to them, they would have no sin, but now they have no excuse for their sin.

He who hates Me hates My Father also.

If I had not done among them the works which no one else did, they would have no sin, but now they have seen and also hated both Me and My Father.

But this happened that the word might be fulfilled which is written in their law "They hated Me without a cause."

*The Coming Rejection*

But when the Helper comes, whom I shall sent to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth who proceed from the Father, He will testify of Me.

And you also will bear witness, because you have been with Me from the beginning.

Thesre things I have spoken to you, that you should not be made to stumble.

They will put you out of the synagogues; yes, the time is coming that whoever kill you will think that he offers God service.

And these things they will do to you because they have not known the Father nor Me.

But these things I have told you, that when the time comes, you may remember that I told you of them. And these thing I did not say to you at the beginning, because I was with you.

Everyone who is of the truth hears My voice! 

*The Father Revealed*

If you had known Me, you would have known My Father also; and from now on you know Him and have seen Him!

(Whats a more godly name than *G*eorge *M*anuel *O*liveira- *Farmer with us is God, Olive tree*! Initials backwards O.M.G.! Ohh My God! What do YOU think Christ would name Himself for His Second Coming? I'm learning as I go along too. We have eternal life because We believe! My spirit will alway be!)


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 23, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> Sounds about right to Me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its going to be funny when you die. Won't you look like a damn fool when you find out the Christians "view of the after-life" is completely wrong.

I would know.

Ive been dead. 

There is no "one God". 

You are your own God.

, Love &  Y'All!


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 23, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> its going to be funny when you die. Won't you look like a damn fool when you find out the Christians "view of the after-life" is completely wrong.
> 
> I would know.
> 
> ...


 
 I am so damn excitefd about this!


----------



## pillarize (Dec 23, 2008)

Lots to learn and theres only one teacher...can you hear what the Spirit is saying?


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 24, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Lots to learn and theres only one teacher...can you hear what the Spirit is saying?


my spirit is saying to live life to the fullest. so i am.

its always saying "lest he who believe in conventional religion be stupid"


----------



## Keenly (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont let anyone...let a lone a book... tell me what or how to think


jesus was a cool dude of that im sure

went around helping people and never asked for anything in return

but i owe nothing to a man that lived thousands of years ago im sorry its just the way it is

the man has not helped me


----------



## pillarize (Dec 24, 2008)

Man has judgements of which thet accuse or excuse one another.

Christ has a better life then the one you have now...all we have to do is believe he really is and is a rewarder to them that diligently seek him.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2008)

happy Bday JC.


----------



## SikSol (Dec 25, 2008)

Hrm, Jesus christ was a great man in his time, he actually was just teaching a more modernized form of the buddah's actual teachings. Therefor planting the seed for some of the storys in the bible such as the three wise men which is actually derived from buddhism. I believe Jesus was a real man and had good intentions of his teachings of peace. Was he what the bible made him out to be? No.. the bible is just a book of STORYS! put together by the catholic church as they wanted it to be. 

I have no problem with religious people the human in general has to have faith in hope in things they dont understand. especially when nearing death. Religions are slowly dying in todays times though. The newer generations who are raised in this world of science and facts tend not to believe in storys and fables anymore. They search for facts and cold hard evidence.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 25, 2008)

What Jesus taught was to believe in whom he sent.


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 25, 2008)

I personally have no problems with Christ it's his followers I have issues with.

Most of the ones I've know think they can do whatever they want, live however they like and judge other people so long as they are in church every sunday.

Some of them are very nice helpful people. Mormons I've found have a much larger group of people in their churches who actually practice what they preach. 

That's all personal experience.

At any rate to each his own everyone has their own path.

When a christians tells me I'm going to hell for being a Wiccan I tell them they have their path I have mine.

To be honest though I don't really buy the Wiccan stuff either I just enjoy the shock value of it.

I don't think anyone knows the truth.

Religion was just our ancestors way of explaning things.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 25, 2008)

Well Christ is the very understanding of God...he did say that in the end...that all that spoke with the Christ in them...would be hated by all men.

wether atheists and religious alike.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess every forum, every discussion board, has a poster like the poster who started this thread. casara, casara.


A Story:

One time a regular ole dude was visiting the barber.

They got into a discussion or arguement about God and Religion and Beliefs.

The barber argued
THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS GOD,
IF THERE WAS A GOD, IF GOD WAS REAL, WHY IS THERE ALL THIS MURDER AND POVERTY, AND HATE AND WAR?

The regular dude tired of arguing and did not respond. He got his hair cut and left.

After the dude was outside, he saw a long haired bum, walkling down the sidewalk,with long hair and a scragely beard.

He returned back into the barber shop, approached the barber and said

I JUST FIGURED OUT THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS BARBERS. BARBERS ARE NOT REAL.
The barber said 

HUH??? WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS? WHAT MAKES YOU SAY THAT???

The regular dude responded

IF BARBERS WERE REAL, WHY ARE THERE MEN WALKING UP AND DOWN THE STREET WITH LONG MESSY HAIR THAT NEED A SHAVE AND HAIRCUT?

The barber answered

WELL, THEY HAVE TO COME TO ME FIRST, SILLY. THEY HAVE TO SEEK ME TO GET A HAIRCUT.

The regular dude responded

WELL, MAYBE YOU NEED TO SEEK GOD, TO SEE HE IS REAL TOO.

There's your answer.

KNOW God and you'll KNOW Jesus.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 25, 2008)

Jesus did say...that no man will know the Father but by him...the question is...who is this Christ that we might know who God the Father is?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> happy Bday JC.


 can we join hands and sing a chorus of happy birthday to the JC???


----------



## pillarize (Dec 25, 2008)

Its his birthday every time Christ is formed in someone.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Its his birthday every time Christ is formed in someone.


 please don't take my sarcasm for disrespect


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 25, 2008)

pillarize said:


> Well Christ is the very understanding of God...he did say that in the end...that all that spoke with the Christ in them...would be hated by all men.
> 
> wether atheists and religious alike.





pillarize said:


> Jesus did say...that no man will know the Father but by him...the question is...who is this Christ that we might know who God the Father is?


Now... where are those located in the bible?... just curious


----------



## pillarize (Dec 25, 2008)

mark 13 and MATTHEW 11 
27 All things are delivered unto me of my Father: and no man knoweth the Son, but the Father; neither knoweth any man the Father, save the Son, and he to whomsoever the Son will *REVEAL* him. 
LUKE 10 
22 All things are delivered to me of my Father: and no man knoweth who the Son is, but the Father; and who the Father is, but the Son, and he to whom the Son will *REVEAL* him.


----------



## pillarize (Dec 25, 2008)

please don't take my sarcasm for disrespect...i was not thinking of it...but let me say that we worship what we don't know...that if Christ be in us...then are we born again into another understanding.
We follow what we know...but Christ said he was not of this world...yes i know christmas is only a man made tradition...but Christ is born over and over in someone.

Its a very lonely time for me...there just seems to be no faith in the world today...as the day approaches us


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 25, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I guess every forum, every discussion board, has a poster like the poster who started this thread. casara, casara.
> 
> 
> A Story:
> ...


 Sorry rose but that's a pretty poor analogy.. or metaphor.. i can never remember which.

Religion is about hate. pure and simple. Hate anyone who does not believe what you have been told to believe. Hate anyone who is not like you. Hate people who *choose* an alternative lifestyle/faith. Hate individuality. Hate freedom.

Way too many innocent souls have been lost to such a foolish cult.

Ignorance exists. You dont need to "_seek_" it.


----------



## Swag (Dec 25, 2008)

Gods/Saviors shouldn't be found within books or the words of others but within your own mind and soul. That's what first ran through my mind after I got done my first DMT trip...


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 25, 2008)

I believe a Savior/Christ is born every ~2150 years. The only difference now is that We have the internet, and My Words are in black and white in every town on the Earth! The Son of Man! 

This is how it goes! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpgaWm2pnNs

We will make all things good! We will be smart Christians!


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 25, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> its going to be funny when you die. Won't you look like a damn fool when you find out the Christians "view of the after-life" is completely wrong.
> !


How do You figure? 

Whats Your view of the afterlife?





pillarize said:


> Lots to learn and theres only one teacher...can you hear what the Spirit is saying?




Thats all I'm trying to do. Teach! 

Everyone needs to learn whats True! 





chuckbane said:


> my spirit is saying to live life to the fullest. so i am.
> 
> its always saying "lest he who believe in conventional religion be stupid"


I'm saying that if We all put Our heads together, and worked together We could turn Our Earth in paradise for ALL! 

Its better to be a good person than an ignorant!



Keenly said:


> i dont let anyone...let a lone a book... tell me what or how to think
> 
> 
> jesus was a cool dude of that im sure
> ...


I'm not saying You should just use one book. I'm saying that You should use many books and use Christs discernment to find out whats right/true/real-the facts!

I figured the world out, and I have GREAT solutions if people would just believe and spread the New Word for the new age! 

I'm sorry that You think Jesus hasn't done anything for You, but I'll tell You that its by Gods grace that Your alive today! 

What do You think I've done for You? Do You not see how I'm adamantly* fighting for the average persons heavenly rights?

I'm a good God! The world will see! 



*a legendary rock of impenetrable hardness, formerly sometimes identified with the diamond.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 25, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> How do You figure?
> 
> Whats Your view of the afterlife?
> 
> ...


just not content with letting me have my free will are you


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> happy Bday JC.


TY!



I might be wrong but I think Christmas is the pagan celebration of the immaculate *conception*. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immaculate_Conception Because Jesus was born in the summer time! I was also conceived around Christmas of 1984. I was born Aug. 14 1985. I'm a Leo and a bull! I also think that The Savior God is reborn every ~2150 years. But now technology has advanced greatly and the world can now see what Gods capable of! 

Think about how special these times are, know that I'm God now!

It gives a new meaning to Christmas! 

Do You know how much fun God wants Us to have? Watch whats going to happen once I'm deemed King, its going to be a party all the time!  

I'm going to transform the landscape so that there will be many more fruit bearing trees. Think about how the garden of Eden would be set up! We can do anything good to the world with God on board! 




SikSol said:


> The newer generations who are raised in this world of science and facts tend not to believe in storys and fables anymore. They search for facts and cold hard evidence.


Thats how I am. I needed facts for Myself too.

I had My doubts!

But if You give it up to God and trust in Us-the Truth- than We can REALLY go places! Trust Me! God wants Us all to live like Kings and Queens! But You have to teach/train(learn) Yourself to know Your abilities!



NomadicSky said:


> I personally have no problems with Christ it's his followers I have issues with.
> 
> Most of the ones I've know think they can do whatever they want, live however they like and judge other people so long as they are in church every sunday.
> 
> ...


The TEACHING OF GOD should be a lifestyle, not necessarily a religion! 



pillarize said:


> *Well Christ is the very understanding of God*...he did say that in the end...that all that spoke with the Christ in them...would be hated by all men.
> 
> wether atheists and religious alike.


Exactly!





Roseman said:


> I guess every forum, every discussion board, has a poster like the poster who started this thread. casara, casara.
> 
> 
> A Story:
> ...


Beautifully said!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ9Tu9hFLOc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8SdSFl5Y64&feature=related "We are going to see Jesus lifted high"


----------



## pillarize (Dec 25, 2008)

How can we all become one...by listening in our hearts to the truth spoken...you need no man teach...that the same anointing that taught me is able to teach everyone of us...there be many christs claiming to the truth...do not follow them.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 26, 2008)

HE IS my Lord, my Saviour and and best friend


----------



## poplars (Jan 5, 2009)

wow, I have never heard so much bullshit in my life.

OP you are probably the most ignorant person I have ever heard of, I hope I never encounter someone like you in my life time, and if I do I hope I simply pass the person by. 

time to get back to my joint, and individual freedom.


----------



## maluco420 (Jan 6, 2009)

All i know about Jesus is that i saw him at a rave and got prob the best acid i ever came across and he had lots of it


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think anybody has a problem with Christ really. That's kind of line saying"who has a problem with parallel universes?"

I happen to not believe in Christ (the reasons are not apropos). I do believe in the possibility of parallel universes though. 

I do have a problem if folks can't just accept when something ain't your bag.

I won't be convinced there is a God and I won't try to convince a theist to not have faith. Were just on different plains.


----------



## burtonblunt86 (Jan 6, 2009)

why would you have a problem with christ? what did christ do to hurt you? if you smoke weed, i don't understand why you would have a problem with anyones spiritual persuasion. one love man. bob said it best


----------



## Big P (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a problem with Christ, but no problem with believers in Christ.


My problem with Christ is if he does exist, I consider him the most dispicable person or "thing" i could ever imagine. For all the horrendous things he allows to happen, even if he did exist i would hate him for this reason. 

His bribes of heavan and threats of hell might make me pretend I liked him out of fear, but i would know in my heart that he is a terrible thing for creating unspeakable suffering.



For this reason alone I know for a fact that he does not exist, because if he did he would an be evil god for allowing the suffering,

if he was truly all poweful and good then he would not have allowed this suffering. I know my god would not have. at least the one I used to believe in.


sombody is lieing.



simple really


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *well...he doesn't know anything about weed anyway....*


Excuse Me?

I'm a pro at growing Herb!


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

medicineman said:


> I personally believe in Jesus. I'll just leave it at that.




He believes in You too Medicineman!


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Jesus is cool by me!





FootballFirst said:


> JESUS LIVES!!! .


HAHA

Awsome!


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

pillarize said:


> I wanted some evidence of God and so I sought him out.
> 
> Now I wait for the manifestation of that evidence given.


Just spread the Word!

Tell people that God Almighty sent Me and that I'm Your Servant Savior!

I love You!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg9GkDWIQv0&feature=related


----------



## Big P (Jan 6, 2009)

jesus has a brother you know guys. seriously 


look, (dont worry its not nuaghty)



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdFrW076R0&feature=related


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

urmomis100 said:


> I don't have anything against people worshiping Christianity. If the Christians would just go off amongst themselves and worship amongst themselves and mind their own business there would be no problem. But, unfortunately, that just simply is not the reality
> 
> .


I know, wouldn't that be great living in Paradise with Jesus!


----------



## Big P (Jan 6, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> I know, wouldn't that be great living in Paradise with Jesus!


 
so what do u think about this subject we?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/148394-i-am-satan.html


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

Big P said:


> I have a problem with Christ, but no problem with believers in Christ.
> 
> 
> My problem with Christ is if he does exist, I consider him the most dispicable person or "thing" i could ever imagine. For all the horrendous things he allows to happen, even if he did exist i would hate him for this reason.
> ...


 
Yep.

I have a problem with believers too though. They're too stupid to live in the 21st century.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 6, 2009)

watch part one of the film zeitgeist if you want to know a bit more about the whats and why of religion, there is nobody here that can say it did not blow their mind. watch it on youtube, late.

and just a not, who here doesn't like Christmas presents?


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Religion here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azArbZPN9iA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Kd7IGPyeg

We can sow Our way into paradise! 

*We should bomb the world* with good fruit bearing seeds!


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> What makes me sad is the people who stand in judgment of others because of their belief or position in life. It is not my right or my position to judge anyone.... Just to be the best person I can be.
> Yes, you are right... Jesus wasn't afraid to go against the grain to teach a lesson. He accepted people who were not accepted in the community.... the tax collector, the prostitute etc. He didn't care.
> I feel people should look in the mirror and be happy with who they are and stop judging everyone else. The people who don't do this... are usually the ones striking out against everyone else. Maybe the mirror is too hard to look into so they try to point out everyone's problem to take attention away from them and their problems.
> 
> Sad thing....


Yes Sir!


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

captain792000 said:


> IM down with JC and the boys...lol...seriously though, I dont go to church because I think its nothing more than a racket...but I do believe in god...just in my own way...


I haven't been to Church much, but I worship God by studying His Word! 

Believe in Me!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

My anger with believers is how they have impacted my rights and freedoms and how judgemental they are that they appear to believe the have the right to control what others do with their own lives.

Maybe if you people weren't such judgemental two faced controlling assholes and just minded your own god damned business I wouldn't be all pissed off about it all.

I could care less what you believe in if it didn't directly affect me as it currently does. Has fuck all to do with how I feel about myself.


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

ilkhan said:


> First off Ron Paul is frikin' Awesome don't be hatin'. And also JC owned and he didn't hate either. Religion is like people telling me what to fuckin' do I hate that shit. Especially when they make it a fuckin' law. Fuck that. I am drunk!! and Ron Paul is the Bomb. Oh yeah and he is no relation to Rue Paul or whatever. Medicine man If your wife can find a good church its all good bro. cause those can be some kick ass people. Ron paul haters need to suck it!!!
> 
> Totalitarianism be it Commy or nazi is bad, nuff said.


Your GREAT!

I feel the same way! People are hating too much! 

The goodness is going to take over. 



pillarize said:


> Jesus said there is only one way to eternal life.


Its True! 

Jesus will save Us!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> My anger with believers is how they have impacted my rights and freedoms and how judgemental they are that they appear to believe the have the right to control what others do with their own lives.
> 
> Maybe if you people weren't such judgemental two faced controlling assholes and just minded your own god damned business I wouldn't be all pissed off about it all.
> 
> I could care less what you believe in if it didn't directly affect me as it currently does. Has fuck all to do with how I feel about myself.


 
i feel for you,come join me and my army,for i will set u free...

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/148394-i-am-satan.html


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wow, I wonder how long this is going to last. Hopefully it will end soon because I am tired of all the senseless killing and general intolerance that religion breeds.


Me too, can't We just all get along?

Have respect!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

Wackymack that picture of satan is funny as hell...(pun intended)

Thanks for that


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

pillarize said:


> Where does hate start...do you really think Gods a religion...or has man made god a religion.? .


Thats a good question!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvgZkm1xWPE&feature=related


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> can we join hands and sing a chorus of happy birthday to the JC???





pillarize said:


> Its his birthday every time Christ is formed in someone.


HAHA You guys are great!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_8Zq_iWuFg

The spiritual world is more real than the natural world!


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

pillarize said:


> but Christ is born over and over in someone.


My new name is George Manuel Oliveria! AkA the Second Coming of Jesus Christ!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> My anger with believers is how they have impacted my rights and freedoms and how judgemental they are that they appear to believe the have the right to control what others do with their own lives.
> 
> Maybe if you people weren't such judgemental two faced controlling assholes and just minded your own god damned business I wouldn't be all pissed off about it all.
> 
> I could care less what you believe in if it didn't directly affect me as it currently does. Has fuck all to do with how I feel about myself.


Not one response to this from the bible thumpers? Am I to take that as you understand my frustration and just don't have any argument against it?


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

maluco420 said:


> All i know about Jesus is that i saw him at a rave and got prob the best acid i ever came across and he had lots of it


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FV8TVe_JN8

I can grow some of the BEST HERBS EVER! I have Ice, WW, Thai and Afghani and all of their crossed hybrids!

I can't wait until I move back to My house and grow My meds!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWkbFKJZB0k


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Big P said:


> I have a problem with Christ, but no problem with believers in Christ.
> 
> 
> My problem with Christ is if he does exist, I consider him the most dispicable person or "thing" i could ever imagine. For all the horrendous things he allows to happen, even if he did exist i would hate him for this reason.
> ...


Jesus in red ^^!


----------

